# Gutes Laufband?



## wieseline (12. August 2004)

Hallo allerseits,

 habe ein oder mehrere Laufbandprobleme - ein Laufband mit Logos, die man anklicken können soll - bitte hier schauen, da es ist auch genauer beschrieben:

 Link nicht mehr aktiv

 Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe!
 Viele Grüße
 wieseline


----------



## Divi (12. August 2004)

das geht so:


```
deinelement.setAttribute("onClick", "document.location='http://www.heise.de'");
```


----------



## wieseline (13. August 2004)

Hallo Divi,

leider bin ich noch blutiger Anfänger und weiß nicht, wohin ich deine Zeile setzen soll. Mein Versuch unten ergab eine Fehlermeldung, das gif1 undefiniert ist. Aber wie definiere ich das?
Viele Grüße
wieseline

//Specify the slider's images
var leftrightslide=new Array()
var finalslide=''
leftrightslide[0]='<img src="gif1.gif" name="gif1" border=0>'
leftrightslide[1]='<img src="gif2.gif" border=0>'
leftrightslide[2]='<img src="gif3.gif" border=0>'
leftrightslide[3]='<img src="gif4.gif" border=0>'
gif1.setAttribute("onClick", "document.location='http://www.muster.de'");


----------



## Quaese (13. August 2004)

Hi,

ändere diesen Bereich innerhalb des Scriptes ab, indem zu die gewünschten Links
zufügst.

```
var finalslide=''
leftrightslide[0]='<img src="gif1.gif" border=0>'
leftrightslide[1]='<img src="gif2.gif" border=0>'
leftrightslide[2]='<img src="gif3.gif" border=0>'
leftrightslide[3]='<img src="gif4.gif" border=0>'
```
Wird zu

```
var finalslide=''
leftrightslide[0]='<a href="http://www.deinlink.de" target="_blank"><img src="gif1.gif" border=0></a>'
leftrightslide[1]='<a href="http://www.deinlink.de" target="_blank"><img src="gif2.gif" border=0></a>'
leftrightslide[2]='<a href="http://www.deinlink.de" target="_blank"><img src="gif3.gif" border=0></a>'
leftrightslide[3]='<a href="http://www.deinlink.de" target="_blank"><img src="gif4.gif" border=0></a>'
```
Ciao
Quaese


----------



## Quaese (13. August 2004)

Hi,

di Ursache für die Unterstreichungen ist, dass Du vergessen hast, ab dem zweiten 
Bild Deine A-Tags zu schliessen!

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## wieseline (13. August 2004)

*Danke!*

Hi Quaese,

Oh mei o mei. Danke für den Hinweis.
Viele Grüße
Sonja


----------

